# Quick tip for your deck insets in ecabinets



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

Here is a quick tip that you can use to make the bottom inset on the decks of your cabinets adjust automatically.
http://youtu.be/BL-d8EaNvCQ


----------



## cristinaharn (Mar 29, 2015)

I think that it is very interesting, hopefully, you will keep posting such blogs..Keep sharing


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What? 

If I knew what "bottom inset on the decks of your cabinets adjust automatically." that was I might watch.

George


----------



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

cristinaharn said:


> I think that it is very interesting, hopefully, you will keep posting such blogs..Keep sharing


Thanks for the complement. I will defiantly keep sharing any tips that I come across.


----------

